# Cravings



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

This has always been my downfall. After a few weeks on a diet, I would start getting cravings that got worse day after day. At first, I tried waiting them out, but over time learned that once they started they wouldn't go away until I fed them.

This morning I came across a video that explains in detail what is going on. It got me thinking that armed with this info, I might have won the battle a long time ago.

The presenter encourages a plant based diet as the best diet, but that's not what the video is about. I wouldn't want someone to simply quit watching the video just because he is a vegetarian.

The presentation by Doug Lisle starts at the 2:30 mark. In settings, I set speed to 1.5


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

I found my cravings lessened over time as long as I don't give in. If I do then it's back to the beginning. To distract myself when a craving hits, I would go for a walk ... as far from the kitchen as I can get!


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

I did not have cravings to speak of---I guess because I did not change my food---I just eat less per day of the food I had always eaten and try to eat a little before I got starved. Meaning if the Wife cooked pork chops, rice and gravy, beans, etc, etc. Instead of eating 4 pork chops and a big plate of everything else---when the food was ready I would cut a pork chop in 1/2, get a small amount of the other things and eat that. In 2 or 3 hours I would get the other 1/2 of the pork chop and a small amount of the other things---heat it in the microwave and eat it. My Mental goal was to shrink my stomach---I had a goal to loose 50lbs and I did in 20 weeks but I would have been ok to have taken 30 weeks or 40 weeks--I was not in a rush---just a few lbs per week and I was happy.

The Wife helped a lot by adjusting the meal sizes of the Meat, etc---meaning not to put 6 pork chops in a bag in the freezer to bring out and cook later. She put 2 or 3 pork chops(according to the size) in a bag, 3 pieces of chicken, tried to buy smaller packs of steak or divided a bigger steak in 1/2---picked out smaller bake potatoes---cut a big pizza in 1/2 and cooked only 1/2. Yea like I said I still ate what I was use to---just less and the weight came off. Like the steaks and bake potatoes----her and I both when shopping would look for the biggest pack/weight of steak(2 in a pack) and the biggest bake potatoes until the diet started---then it was big steaks cut in 1/2 or get the smallest pack of 2 cooked for a meal---I even still ate a piece of garlic toast--only one instead of 3. Again probably why I did not have any cravings to speak of. If I had of tried to change to Lean this and that type meals or just a salad----I would have never stayed with the diet----I am a Meat Lover. When you are 247lbs and Loose 50lb---that's 1/5th of your body weight----that's a lot of weight. Every time now I pick up a 50lb bag of chicken feed---I think----this is how much I lost. Good Luck on your diets!!


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

One thing I wanted to add-----I eat 1/2 pack(3) of square cheese crackers every morning---so I can take my medicine, then I usually do ok to not eat anything else until 2 to 3pm---our normal eat time---then I do as I stated above. If I eat a breakfast in the morning---I get really hungry waiting to 2 to 3pm to eat for some reason. But if I did eat breakfast---it would be a lot less than I eat before the diet. Now that I am off the diet---so to speak----I weigh every morning and if I am a few lbs over, I just cut back a little to keep my weight down. I do Get out of Line at a All You Can Eat Rest. or order a Large Shrimp plate/platter at a seafood place---LOL and have to cut back a little for the next 2 or 3 days-----But I stayed away from those places when I was on the diet!! When I reached My Goal which just happened to be on a Sunday Morning---I called my Mother and said---I have reached my Goal---Now I want to go to the Shrimper Rest---she said Lets Go---we did and I eat a Large shrimp platter to celebrate-----I Love To Eat.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Ignoring all your cravings only works for so long. My experience with weight loss is that it is all about portion control and eating the right foods 95% of the time. As well as upping your exercise - in my case walking did it.

You can include your cravings in your meal plans and it was surprising to me that eventually a lot of the cravings either disappeared or appeared rarely. For instance I love potato chips so I accounted for a few chips everyday for lunch in my meal plan. Don't eat them at night. At first I would sneak a couple extra into the bag but that soon became unnecessary and eventually I forgot them one day and did not notice. People kept asking me how I was losing weight when I was eating potato chips.

For sweets like pie, cake, chocolate etc. I allowed them twice a week. Wednesday and Sunday. Very small portions but enough to beat the cravings the rest of the time and not make me feel deprived.

The two bite rule is also something I followed. When out for dinner if my husband ordered a meal or desert that looked delicious but was way too high in calories he would give me a bite - or two. Enough again to crush the craving and feeling of being deprived. I also would ask for a second empty plate and transfer half of my meals to it to take home. Restaurants always serve too much food and often if it is infront of you you will eat more then you should.

Another way to avoid cravings of the old stuff you liked is to find new craving foods. Things that you really like but that are healthy for you. In my case a few nuts, seeds and raisins or dates became my favourite snack food and I still crave it today.

And never let yourself get really hungry. This is a down fall for everyone. Snacks like low cal fruit, veggie soup or dipping veggies can really save you from over eating or giving in to cravings.

You might as well start figuring out how you will deal with cravings while you are on your weight loss plan because you will still be dealing with them when you have reached you goal.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

CountryMom22 said:


> I found my cravings lessened over time as long as I don't give in. If I do then it's back to the beginning. To distract myself when a craving hits, I would go for a walk ... as far from the kitchen as I can get!


I had terrible cravings for sweets, chocolate and ice cream. I would resist and then give in to just a little "bit". But the last blood test I had was a shocker!! My bad cholesterol was way up! I had expected it to be down. Except for cheating a little I was eating very well. It was a real wake up call! Now I am not tempted for things I shouldn't have. I want to be well more than eat things I shouldn't ! Sometimes others try to get me to eat sweets things I shouldn't have. If I weaken I pay for it by not feeling well. It is so important to know your own body and do what is best for you. That is what I am doing from now on!


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

I hear you Imrose. I didn't make it to the gym yesterday, so I was feeling kind of down about it. So I ate things that I knew I shouldn't and then felt like crap the rest of the day. Felt so bad that I didn't want to eat anything. All I could do was wait for a new day and start over, so that's what I did today. I'm feeling better already. Now all I have to do is remember how crummy eating those things makes me feel afterward. At 52 I need to get a handle on this eating thing!


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Most cravings are only temporary. Usually 15 minutes or so, so if you can get over that you are usually ok. I find a cup of very hot broth or stock sipped slowly helps a lot. Or a stick of celery with a tablespoon of peanut butter smeared on it (either home made or the organic stuff with only peanuts and salt as ingredients) gives crunch, salt and sweet all together. I also dip pork rinds into salsa. Feels sinful, but is not.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

CountryMom22 said:


> I hear you Imrose. I didn't make it to the gym yesterday, so I was feeling kind of down about it. So I ate things that I knew I shouldn't and then felt like crap the rest of the day. Felt so bad that I didn't want to eat anything. All I could do was wait for a new day and start over, so that's what I did today. I'm feeling better already. Now all I have to do is remember how crummy eating those things makes me feel afterward. At 52 I need to get a handle on this eating thing!



I have been there so many times in the past myself. We would be somewhere whether with family or others and I would eat sweets or chips or other that I shouldn't have. The next day I would feel sick; then depressed. Also I would eat when ever I would be upset about something. Later I would feel bad and get depressed. Always remember how bad eating things you shouldn't makes you feel when tempted to quit and give up. 

My wake up call was these last blood tests which shocked me to my own reality! Something has changed in me lately and my will to live and be healthy is now stronger than temptations thrown at me! My two sisters died. One was 52 yrs and one 61 yrs. They were full of cancer and other problems and had terrible diets. When I reached their ages I held my breath wondering if I would die prematurely like them? 

Even with that motivation I would sometimes backslide. But not any more . I finally get it that with my body make-up and age I can't afford to back-slide . Physically we are what we eat and what we inherited from our parents and ancestors. We can control what we put in our mouth. But what we inherited we had no choice and have to work with what we got.

Good for you that when you"fell" you got up and started over again the next day. My Daddy's words ring in my ears. He had a rough life but he always said; "Never give up! If you quit you lose and never will know what good thing you missed had you held on a bit longer. Never quit no matter what the struggle is."

Through life including battling weight and health issues I always hear his words. When I shed this earthly body and see my Daddy again I want to be able to tell him, "I didn't quit." and neither should you.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

Nsoitgoes said:


> Most cravings are only temporary. Usually 15 minutes or so, so if you can get over that you are usually ok. I find a cup of very hot broth or stock sipped slowly helps a lot. Or a stick of celery with a tablespoon of peanut butter smeared on it (either home made or the organic stuff with only peanuts and salt as ingredients) gives crunch, salt and sweet all together. I also dip pork rinds into salsa. Feels sinful, but is not.


Good ideas you have. Hot herbal tea I like and like peanut butter if it is natural. I can't have any thing with sugar or salt and don't eat meat. Lately if I crave something I drink water and that helps too. Have a nice day.


----------

